# Diseño de una rebobinadora para motores



## CAZADOR (Ago 16, 2006)

hola amigos necesito un diseño de una rebobinadora para rebobinar motores quemados haber si alguien me da ideas o fotos o paginas gracias amigos


----------



## Jose49 (Sep 29, 2006)

Hola yo tambien me uno a la busqueda pero tambien estoy buscan una bobinadora de inducidos para motores universales


----------



## Abel Gaona (Oct 27, 2006)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro me gusta la electronica por aficion pero me gano la vida embobinando motores (el mas grande que he embobinado es de 100 hp a 440 volts)y reparando algo de equipo de control de motores (arrancadores a tension reducida, tension plena, suaves,....) asi que les ofrezco que sean mas especificos.... la quieren manual? .... para subir fotos o dibujos de como hice la mia.... ademas me interesaria que intercambiaramos experiencias o dudas.


----------



## Jose49 (Oct 27, 2006)

Abel Gaona dijo:
			
		

> Hola, soy nuevo en el foro me gusta la electronica por aficion pero me gano la vida embobinando motores (el mas grande que he embobinado es de 100 hp a 440 volts)y reparando algo de equipo de control de motores (arrancadores a tension reducida, tension plena, suaves,....) asi que les ofrezco que sean mas especificos.... la quieren manual? .... para subir fotos o dibujos de como hice la mia.... ademas me interesaria que intercambiaramos experiencias o dudas.



Se necesita una maquina bobinadora semimanual o automatica de inducidos, de motores universales que son los mas demorosos en realizar, pero tambien una bobinadora de motores de inducción, se necesita un esquema y fotos


----------



## zonaelectronica (Nov 8, 2006)

¿Donde se puede conseguir diagrama  ó información para hacer una que bobine transformadores?


----------



## christopher (Ene 26, 2010)

Abel Gaona dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo en el foro me gusta la electronica por aficion pero me gano la vida embobinando motores (el mas grande que he embobinado es de 100 hp a 440 volts)y reparando algo de equipo de control de motores (arrancadores a tension reducida, tension plena, suaves,....) asi que les ofrezco que sean mas especificos.... la quieren manual? .... para subir fotos o dibujos de como hice la mia.... ademas me interesaria que intercambiaramos experiencias o dudas.



hola, soy aficionado también y quisiera saber si me puedes decir como hacer motores de 9v pero con bastantes revoluciones como 12000 o o cosas asi, q tipo de cobre necesitaría y q no pase del tamaño de una pila d, cualquier información gracias.
Para carritos rc de altas velocidades y si tienes fotos gracias.


----------



## ramirin (Ene 31, 2010)

Buenos días a todos. Mas bien lo que necesitan es un poquito de habilidades mecánicas, ya con esto se darán cuenta que por lo regular se emplea un soporte con dos vástagos al tamaño de la bobina que necesitan realizar; obvio que una vez terminada la retiran para comenzar una nueva.

Pues bien, comiencen a construir un nuevo soporte pero en lugar de la manivela coloquen una pequeña polea, de preferencia no mayor a 10 cm. La flecha donde habrá de quedar la polea, dejen que sobresalga dos centímetros. Puesto que la polea irá sujeta con una cuña, es justamente el cuñero el que será la referencia para el contador electrónico que habrán de incorporarle. Se puede usar u sensor de bajo costo, pero en este caso, al ser un equipo de uso rudo, lo mejor será que inviertan lo suficiente para adquirir un sensor industrial. La diferencia de precio es enorme pero también lo son sus prestaciones.

Muy bien, seguiría el desarrollo de la electrónica; en un principio para que solo lleve la cuenta, después para que se detenga en una cuenta programada.

Si tienen interés, entonces confirmen, comiencen con la mecánica y avisenme cuando la tengan.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Feb 1, 2010)

_"hola, soy aficionado también y quisiera saber si me puedes decir como hacer motores de 9v pero con bastantes revoluciones como 12000 o o cosas asi, q tipo de cobre necesitaría y q no pase del tamaño de una pila d, cualquier información gracias.
Para carritos rc de altas velocidades y si tienes fotos gracias"_

_desde mi punto de vista no creo que con 9 volts alcances las 12,000 revoluciones.  yo creo que en ese caso se usan motores de baja revolucion pero con mucho torque, y mediante engranes alcanzar la velocidad que quieres._
_ademas pues tendrias que tener una buena bateria para que te de y mantenga los ampers necesarios._


----------



## christopher (Feb 15, 2010)

pues yo e visto estos motores de fabricacion china, y si alcanzan esas revoluciones, claro q  el problema de la bateria es grave pero hay baterias recargables de 5amp, 8amp claro son costosas, pero la idea de estos motores, no es apoyarse en el voltaje sino en el amperaje, o mejor dicho de la potencia total que puede entregar la bateria, es algo muy importante para mi porq receptores de rc de mas  voltaje, ocuparian mucho espacio y serian muy costosos. Si fuera por mi usaría un rc de 30v o algo asi. Otra cosa es hacer el motor de cualquier voltaje y elevar este voltaje con un transformador y como dije ocuparia mucho espacio y seria mas costoso.


----------



## jorger (Feb 16, 2010)

armandolopezmx dijo:


> _"hola, soy aficionado también y quisiera saber si me puedes decir como hacer motores de 9v pero con bastantes revoluciones como 12000 o o cosas asi, q tipo de cobre necesitaría y q no pase del tamaño de una pila d, cualquier información gracias.
> Para carritos rc de altas velocidades y si tienes fotos gracias"_
> 
> _desde mi punto de vista no creo que con 9 volts alcances las 12,000 revoluciones.  yo creo que en ese caso se usan motores de baja revolucion pero con mucho torque, y mediante engranes alcanzar la velocidad que quieres._
> _ademas pues tendrias que tener una buena bateria para que te de y mantenga los ampers necesarios._



Si, si que los hay.De *7.2v* incluso, los que vienen de serie en los coches RC (no en los coches de juguete, si no en los de calidad) tienen dan un mínimo de 20.000rpm con esa tensión.Los más ''evolucionados'' dan 24.000rpm para arriba.
Los he visto de 57.000rpm con una potencia de unos 500w a esa tensión, 7.2v (no exagero).

Y ni os digo con los motores brushless que se usan también para esto (yo tengo uno jejeje ), los hay de más de 100.000rpm con una potencia descomunal (ha habido casos de accidentes por centrifugado del rotor, claro está).Aunque..este tipo de motor es una cosa bien distinta a lo que se plantea aquí.

Os dejo un video para que veáis lo que puede hacer un motor de estos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46ssLpgky5E

PDor qué se tanto de estos motores? fácil.Tengo un RC.
EDITO: 


> el problema de la bateria es grave pero hay baterias recargables de 5amp, 8amp claro son costosas, pero la idea de estos motores, no es apoyarse en el voltaje sino en el amperaje, o mejor dicho de la potencia total que puede entregar la bateria, es algo muy importante para mi porq receptores de rc de mas voltaje, ocuparian mucho espacio y serian muy costosos. Si fuera por mi usaría un rc de 30v o algo asi. Otra cosa es hacer el motor de cualquier voltaje y elevar este voltaje con un transformador y como dije ocuparia mucho espacio y seria mas costoso.


Normalmente se usan NI-MH y NI-CD de entre 3.800 y 6.000mAh, de 8.000mah en alguno de estos 2 tipos que yo sepa no existen.Lo máximo son 7.000mAh.
También se usan las lipo que tienen mas capacidad de descarga (ojo, no confundir con la propia capacidad de la batería), las ''a123'' etc.

30v en un rc?.Lo único que conseguirías es un desastre (sin ofender).Piénsalo: Una batería enorme, de 3kg mínimo y lo que te puede costar.
Para qué tanto voltaje?.Una batería de 7.2v /3800mAh (mi caso) puede mover un coche de 2kg con un motor de potencia razonable (300w por ej.) con una buena velocidad durante media hora por lo menos.

Un saludo.


----------



## christopher (Feb 16, 2010)

30v en un rc?.Lo único que conseguirías es un desastre (sin ofender).Piénsalo: Una batería enorme, de 3kg mínimo y lo que te puede costar.
Para qué tanto voltaje?.Una batería de 7.2v /3800mAh (mi caso) puede mover un coche de 2kg con un motor de potencia razonable (300w por ej.) con una buena velocidad durante media hora por lo menos.

Un saludo.[/QUOTE]

Lo decia como una forma de exagerar, obvio que nadie va a usar algo asi, y si existen de 8amp pero son mandadas a hacer o especiales, y son mas grandes que las que usarias normalmente, oe me puedes mandar una foto del motor de tu rc? y decirme que tipo de cobre usa gracias.


----------



## Gonza123 (Mar 14, 2010)

jorger,
decis que has visto motores de 500W a una tension de 7.2Vcc. eso te da 69,44A, con que necesitarias un cable de uno 6mm2 minimo, y ademas con una bateria de 7000mAh te da una autonomia de 6 minutos aproximadamente, sin tener en cuenta la curva de descarga de la bateria. creo que estas exagerando un poco o yo entendi algo mal.
Saludos
Gonza


----------



## jorger (Mar 18, 2010)

Gonza123 dijo:


> jorger,
> decis que has visto motores de 500W a una tension de 7.2Vcc. eso te da 69,44A, con que necesitarias un cable de uno 6mm2 minimo, y ademas con una bateria de 7000mAh te da una autonomia de 6 minutos aproximadamente, sin tener en cuenta la curva de descarga de la bateria. creo que estas exagerando un poco o yo entendi algo mal.
> Saludos
> Gonza


 
No exagero.
Sé lo que digo, y no me lo estoy inventando precisamente :enfadado:.
500w es la potencia máxima que pueden desarrollar sin sobrecalentarse.Es obvio que un motor de estos funcionando en vacío, no va a consumir 70A ni en sueños 

Por qué te crees que existen variadores para estos motores que soportan más de 120A en contínuo?
Incluso hay variadores ''no limit'', supongo que sabrás que quiere decir: puedes meterle el motor que quieras sin preocuparte del consumo.

Lo del cable, 6mm2 no, pero 3mm2 si.

Si no me crees mira, un ejemplo del variador de 120A contínuos:
http://img3.imageshack.us/i/krizalzul1.jpg/




> existen de 8amp pero son mandadas a hacer o especiales, y son mas grandes que las que usarias normalmente


 
Eso no lo había oído nunca, gracias por aclarar el dato.Una cosa más que se 



> me puedes mandar una foto del motor de tu rc? y decirme que tipo de cobre usa gracias.


 
Te puedo hacer una foto del motor tal cual está montado en el coche con mucho gusto, pero ni de coña lo desmonto para ver que cobre tiene y como es por dentro 

Ahora no lo tengo a mano, cuando pueda le saco una foto y la subo.Tiene cierto parecido al de la foto de arriba, a si que te puedes hacer una idea de como es..

Un saludo.


----------



## Gonza123 (Mar 18, 2010)

si es un motor de 500w significa que esta diseñado para trabajar a esa potencia. y esos motores no creo que soporten los 60,44A, en vacio es obvio que no consumira jamas 70A pero a plena carga si deberia, por otro lado si no los hacen trabajar a plena carga para que les poneen esos motores? 
Un controlador "no limit'' no significa que le puedas conectar cualquier motor, significa que si le conectas un motor mas grande no tirara jamas esa potencia porque limita la corriente


----------



## jorger (Mar 20, 2010)

Gonza123 dijo:


> ..si no los hacen trabajar a plena carga para que les poneen esos motores?..


 
Es que los motores estos están diseñados para dar todo su potencial disponible.Trabajan con una buena carga en el caso de los buggy 4WD que son los que más pesan, y tienen que moverla a una velocidad considerable.Por eso se necesita tanta potencia.

Lo normal en un motor brushless de RC es una potencia de 200-300w como mucho.Si quieres conseguir lo que se hace en el video (que me parece una burrada por cierto) te tienes que ir a motores de más kv (rpm por voltio) y más torque, junto con lipos de más capacidad y voltaje (11.4v)



> ..Un controlador "no limit'' no significa que le puedas conectar cualquier motor, significa que si le conectas un motor mas grande no tirara jamas esa potencia porque limita la corriente..


 
Ejem..de dónde has sacado tal cosa? .Me parece absurdo comprar un motor de más potencia para luego limitarla.Sería un desperdicio.

Un controlador 'no limit' es un controlador en el que puedes conectar un motor de cualquier potencia por muy alta que sea.

Esto lo he leído en hojas de datos de variadores (no exactamente lo que he dicho, pero significa lo mismo), me lo han dicho y lo he leído en multitud de foros, en fin..que para nada me lo estoy inventando.

Si a un variador de 60A le conectas un motor que consume más de 60A termina quemándose, porque los mosfets no aguantan.

Los motores se han ido construyendo cada véz más potentes hasta que ha llegado cierto punto en el que ya no se fabrican de más potencia y han diseñado un variador que soporta toda la gama de potencia de motores.

Os dejo una foto de mi conjunto brushless.
Por si alguien quiere curiosear: el motor da 4.300 rpm por voltio (4.300kv) y desarrolla una potencia de 200w aprox.
El variador soporta 35A en contínuo.
http://img71.imageshack.us/i/ezrun.jpg/
 PD: tengo cambiadas una de las fases del motor para corregir el sentido de giro.
Un saludo.


----------

